# Diseased Mantis?



## zwd22 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi,
I came home today to find that the eyes of my praying mantis has turned black and cloudy, I've heard this is a sign of some sort of disease or parasite, but i'm not sure of the details.  Few questions.  
I was wondering what caused this?
Is there anything that I can do for her?
I keep several tarantulas, should I be worried of the disease spreading?

Here are some relevant information, I been feeding her mealworms, I'm not sure what instar she is at now, but looks like she's 2 or 3 molts away from maturity, I'm not sure about the species, but it is likely a _Sphodromantis lineola_. Also she molted about 5 days ago.

P.S. I tried the search function but couldn't find much... Thanks for the help.


----------



## jebbewocky (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't know if this is of any help at this stage, but try these guys:
http://mantidforum.net/


----------



## jezzy607 (Nov 25, 2009)

I am not sure what you found out in the other forum, if you went there. 

It is most likely NOT a disease. It is most likely to be caused by damage to the cuticle of the eye. It may happen when the mantid is rubbing its head/face against the clear side of the container trying to get through. I have seen this happen to nymphs, and I have seen some molt again and be healed, and others not completely. This also happens to older adult mantids as a result of senescence (getting old).


----------

